# Best of the Best Awards nominees 2007



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I intend to hold this competition again this year

See last years thread for info on nominees last year
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-14583-voting.html

and the results of last years votes here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Awards

Please supply the following in the thread below:

Best MH Dealer 
Best MH Insurer 
Best Campsite 
Best MH Product 
Best CL/CS 
Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Best M/H base chassis 
Best Ferry Company 
Best M/H related accessory 
Best M/H security product 
Best M/H related gizmo
Best Online Accessory retailer
Best High street Accessory retailer


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Can we mention Outdoor Bits :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

Best MH Dealer - Not quite as good as they once were, but still *Spinney's*
Best MH Insurer - We've just decided to stick with *Safeguard* for their excellent friendly service. 
Best Campsite - *Lincoln Park Farm, Standlake*
Best MH Product - _No Vote_
Best CL/CS - _No Vote_
Best Aire/Stellplatz - _No Vote_
Best M/H base chassis - _*Alko*_
Best Ferry Company - _No Vote_
Best M/H related accessory - _No Vote_
Best M/H security product - _No Vote_
Best M/H related gizmo - _No Vote_
Best Online Accessory retailer - *Riversway Leisure*
Best High street Accessory retailer - *Spinney*


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Best MH Dealer 
Best MH Insurer *Towergate Baker*
Best Campsite * High Onn CC site *
Best MH Product *macerator*
Best CL/CS *not telling :wink: *
Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Best M/H base chassis *Ford*
Best Ferry Company *Norfolkline till now but future maybe seafrance*
Best M/H related accessory *macerator*
Best M/H security product *2 Great Danes*
Best M/H related gizmo *campingaz kitchen BBQ*
Best Online Accessory retailer *Stateside Tuning *
Best High street Accessory retailer *Tesco Points for ferries :wink: *


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Can we mention Outdoor Bits


lol of course, its an online retailer like everyone else


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

btw for the products etc can you be specific about the product and not use generic items such as for instance thermal blinds, this is because the intention is to produce some nice graphical images representing awards to be sent to the relavant company


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Best MH Dealer.. no vote
Best MH Insurer ... NFU
Best Campsite.. no vote
Best MH Product... Crank up dish by Maxview
Best CL/CS.. no vote
Best Aire/Stellplatz.... Mimizan France
Best M/H base chassis.. Spartan
Best Ferry Company..... Sea France
Best M/H related accessory.. Cadac BBQ
Best M/H security product ..no vote
Best M/H related gizmo.. no vote
Best Online Accessory retailer.. Stateside Tuning
Best High street Accessory retailer.... Maplins


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Best MH Dealer *No vote*
Best MH Insurer *Caravanwise*
Best Campsite *Camping d'Aguessac
*
Best MH Product *Silverscreens*
Best CL/CS *No vote*
Best Aire/Stellplatz *No vote*
Best M/H base chassis *No vote*
Best Ferry Company *Stenna*
Best M/H related accessory *Waeco inverter*
Best M/H security product *Our dog*
Best M/H related gizmo *No vote*
Best Online Accessory retailer *Brownhills*
Best High street Accessory retailer *Maplins*


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brownhills won last year. Thus one would glean that we are only seeing the bad bits about Brownhills and not enough about the good bits of Brownhills. I wonder if we or rather I have been unfair saying my tuppence worth in other posts.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer = Glenns leisure Vehicles
Best MH Insurer = Caravanwise
Best Campsite = Chateau de Ganspette
Best MH Product = Silver Screens
Best CL/CS = Beverley
Best Aire = Gravelines
Best M/H base chassis = Mercedes
Best Ferry Company = Seafrance
Best M/H related accessory = Non slip matting
Best M/H security product = Wheel Clamp
Best M/H related gizmo = Inverter
Best Online Accessory retailer = outdoorbitz
Best High street Accessory retailer = Barrons


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Best MH Dealer ... don amotts
Best MH Insurer ... safeguard
Best Campsite ..damage barton
Best MH Product ... taylormade silverscreens
Best CL/CS .. not been yet :roll: 
Best Aire/Stellplatz ...campingplatz golden meiie
Best M/H base chassis .. fiat
Best Ferry Company .. p/o
Best M/H related accessory ...step non slip rubber  
Best M/H security product ...me and nemisis w.. clamp
Best M/H related gizmo .... n a
Best Online Accessory retailer .. riversway leisure
Best High street Accessory retailer .. go outdoors store

ray


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Best MH Dealer = Brownhills
Best MH Insurer = MTC 
Best Campsite = Cornish Farm Touring Park  
Best MH Product = Battery Master  
Best M/H base chassis = Ford Econoline E450 
Best Ferry Company = P & O
Best M/H related accessory = Broil King portable BBQ 
Best M/H security product = Strikeback  
Best M/H related gizmo = LED torches 
Best Online Accessory retailer = outdoorbitz 
Best High street Accessory retailer = Millets


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok, here goes

Best MH Dealer - Pioneer Caravans Eye Peterborough
Best MH Insurer - Safeguard
Best Campsite - Chateau de Ganspette 
Best MH Product - Gaslow
Best CL/CS - No vote
Best Aire/Stellplatz - No vote
Best M/H base chassis - Fiat Ducato
Best Ferry Company - Sea France
Best M/H related accessory - SOG
Best M/H security product - Fiamma Door Bar
Best M/H related gizmo - Maxview Crankup
Best Online Accessory retailer OutDoor Bitz
Best High street Accessory retailer - Maplins

If the gizmo and Products are the wrong way round, you can change thm over

Dave

656


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer - Morans of Ludlow
Best MH Insurer - 
Best Campsite - Setthorns New Forest 
Best MH Product - Gaslow changeover valve
Best CL/CS - 
Best Aire/Stellplatz - 
Best M/H base chassis - Fiat Ducato
Best Ferry Company - 
Best M/H related accessory - Solar Screens from Silverscreens 
Best M/H security product - Clutch claw
Best M/H related gizmo - PDA pin with Navman Satnav
Best Online Accessory retailer OutDoor Bitz
Best High street Accessory retailer - Silverscreens


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer 
Best MH Insurer *Safeguard*
Best Campsite 
Best MH Product *Victron integrated inverter/charger/battery monitor*
Best CL/CS 
Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Best M/H base chassis *Sevel (Ducato/Boxer/Relay)* (price & fitness for purpose)
Best Ferry Company *Speedferries* (brought down prices of others!)
Best M/H related accessory *SOG*
Best M/H security product *Safeways external deadlocks*
Best M/H related gizmo *Camos*
Best Online Accessory retailer *Outdoorbits*
Best High street Accessory retailer *Maplins*


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Was it intentional to only include ferry companies, thus excluding Eurotunnel?

Shaun


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Now then!

Best MH Dealer - Roy Wood Transits
Best MH Insurer - I've only ever phoned three and of them CC was best, life's too short to keep repeating yer vital details to call centre wallahs.
Best Campsite - Bunree CC site 
Best MH Product - Gaslow, only it won't fit ma van 
Best CL/CS - Ladymeadow Farm CL, Leominster
Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Best M/H base chassis - Ford
Best Ferry Company 
Best M/H related accessory - Awning retaining strap
Best M/H security product - two Bearded Collies
Best M/H related gizmo - wind up torch 
Best Online Accessory retailer - I don't think I've used one and of those I've browsed none have stood out.' 
Best High street Accessory retailer

There really should be a special award for Swift Group to acknowledge Peter Smith's leadership in taking an enormous step by becoming so open to MHF members.  

Andy


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

Best MH Dealer.......................
Best MH Insurer......... ............Towergate Bakers
Best Campsite ........................The Plantation CC
Best MH Product...................... Gaslow refillable cylinders
Best CL/CS ..............
Best Aire/Stellplatz .................
Best M/H base chassis.. ..............Mercedes
Best Ferry Company.................. speed ferries
Best M/H related accessory.........Silver Screens
Best M/H security product ...........
Best M/H related gizmo................TomTom Go 910 
Best Online Accessory retailer....... Riversway Leisure
Best High street Accessory retailer........ 
Best service.........CMR (Gaslow agents and fridge blokes)


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Best of Best*

A. Can we have a best Workshop/Servicing Point ?

In which category I nominate Peter Hambilton / Hymerdirect.

B. How about some for Most Honest Manufacturer, Most Responsive Dealer, Converter who looks after his customers...etc

Given some of the problems faced by some of our brethren, we can kind of guess who won't be getting awards....

Smick


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Best of Best*

Best MH Dealer No vote - haven't met one I could recommend though Heart of England came close.
Best MH Insurer Safeguard 
Best Campsite Clumber Park (or at least that's what the dogs say)
Best MH Product No vote
Best CL/CS No vote
Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Best M/H base chassis > Mercedes / Ford =
Best Ferry Company Norfolkline
Best M/H related accessory No Vote
Best M/H security product Strikeback + Two Collies
Best M/H related gizmo No vote
Best Online Accessory retailer 
Best High street Accessory retailer
Best Workshop: Hambilton Engineering


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Best MH Dealer ...........Chelston Motorhomes off M5 towards Wellington 
Best MH Insurer ...........Safeguard
Best Campsite .....http://www.camping-argentiere.com/en/
Best MH Product ... WACO Roof aircon
Best CL/CS ... Don't know one.
Best Aire/Stellplatz ...Don't remember name but near Millau
Best M/H base chassis ... Fiat despite a couple of teething probs.
Best Ferry Company ..undoubtedly Euro Tunnel. 
Best M/H related accessory ... Bluetooth radio
Best M/H security product ...Strikeback 
Best M/H related gizmo ... SOG
Best Online Accessory retailer ... Outdoorbitz (are there any others?)
Best High street Accessory retailer... Halfords
Best country ...France
Best stop smoking tablets... Champix


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Some more suggestions for categories:

Best performance in a supporting role
Best turn round of a lost cause
Best comedy
Best tragedy
Best technical performance
Best advertising
Best after sales
Most innovative performance
Best interior design
Best exterior design
Best song
Best visual effect
Best sound
Best makeup!!!! 8O 
Lifetime achievement

Andy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

OK here's my contribution:

Best MH Dealer Brownhills	
Best MH Insurer Saga
Best Campsite C&CC Canterbury
Best MH Product Solar panel
Best CL/CS 
Best Aire/Stellplatz St Valery sur Somme
Best M/H base chassis Fiat X250
Best Ferry Company Eurotunnel
Best M/H related accessory SOG
Best M/H security product The wife
Best M/H related gizmo SOG
Best Online Accessory retailer Towsure
Best High street Accessory retailer Halfords

Interesting to note that despite the complaints, the Fiat is still winning most votes. Just shows how good it is.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Best MH Dealer Deepcar
Best MH Insurer MTC (for their breakdown cover)
Best Campsite C&CC site Charmouth
Best MH Product Battery Master (Brilliant - does what is says on the tin)
Best CL/CS Fursdon Farm, Cornwall
Best Aire/Stellplatz Vieux Boucau
Best M/H base chassis Fiat (had a Merc but the Fiat is quieter)
Best Ferry Company Norfolk Line
Best M/H related accessory Battery Master (again - have I misunderstood this?)
Best M/H security product SWORD (Spaniel With Occasional Rottweiler Delusions)
Best M/H related gizmo  Battery Master (I HAVE misunderstood this haven't I?)
Best Online Accessory retailer Outdoorbitz (do I get a discount?)
Best High street Accessory retailer Maplins


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Best MH Dealer Malcolms Motorhomes
Best MH Insurer Caravanguard
Best Campsite Edinburgh Caravan Club site
Best MH Product Fiamma Bike Rack
Best CL/CS 
Best Aire/Stellplatz 
Best M/H base chassis Peugeot
Best Ferry Company Euro Tunnel
Best M/H related accessory Sat Nav.
Best M/H security product Tracker
Best M/H related gizmo 
Best Online Accessory retailer *Vancomfort*Best High street Accessory retailer


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Best MH Dealer....................... Geoff Cox (Derby)
Best MH Insurer......... ........... Safe Guard
Best Campsite ........................
Best MH Product...................... Gaslow refilable 
Best CL/CS .............. ..............Fraisthorpe
Best Aire/Stellplatz ................. Brugge
Best M/H base chassis.. ..............Ford , twin wheel
Best Ferry Company.................. Euro Tunnel 
Best M/H related accessory.........Exterior BBQ point
Best M/H security product ........... 
Best M/H related gizmo................Remoska
Best Online Accessory retailer....... Riversway Leisure 
Best High street Accessory retailer........ Lakeland
Best service.........Taylor Made Silver Screens


----------

